

LXC, LXD and Docker – Making sense of the rapidly evolving container ecosystem - tobbyb
http://www.flockport.com/lxc-vs-lxd-vs-docker-making-sense-of-the-rapidly-evolving-container-ecosystem/

======
preillyme
I like the main features of LXD; secure by default (unprivileged containers,
apparmor, seccomp, ...), image based workflow (no more locally built rootfs),
support for online snapshotting, including running state (with CRIU), support
for live migration and a simpler command line experience.

